# [ATI] problèmes récurents sur certains jeux...(résolu)

## kwenspc

J'ai remarqués plusieurs jeux 3D où je n'ai pas l'accélération.

A priori ce serait dû à une incompatibilité avec la SDL...tout ces jeux utilisent en effet GLUT, et SDL ensemble. 

je n'ai pas encore faire le lien avec Ati mais ça marche partout très bien...Sauf avec Ati  :/

enfin non : avec les ati-drivers  précisons le (eh oui encore et toujours eux!)

car avec les drivers noyau pour une radeon 7500 par exemple : pas de problème!

est ce que quelqu'un ayant une radeon avec les ati-drivers pourrait confirmer que le jeux glaxium (par exemple, ou bien veagstrike) rame lamentablement alors qu'il a bien le DRI etc...

[edit] Tiens je viens de passer vétéran...champagne pour tout le monde! (qui aurait dit que ce serait à cause de &#~é!?$* ati-drivers que je passerais vétéran ^^) [/edit]Last edited by kwenspc on Fri May 13, 2005 12:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

As tu forcé l'antialiasing en configurant fglrx? Moi j'avais des problèmes avec çà (9800 pro) jusqu'à ce que je fasse le deuil de cet option (laissé sur off depuis 3 MAJ de drivers, un jour je retenterai... oui un jour...)

----------

## kwenspc

l'antialiasing? j'en sais rien en fait  :/

a priori non mais je ne connais pas toutes le options possible du driver fglrx  en fait

si vous avez des infos je suis preneur. (je vais essayer de mettre l'option Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0")

----------

## loopx

Regardes dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf

faut que tu désactive l'anti-aliasing :

Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

Tu devrais déjà avoir cette ligne normalement ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> l'antialiasing? j'en sais rien en fait  :/
> 
> a priori non mais je ne connais pas toutes le options possible du driver fglrx  en fait
> 
> si vous avez des infos je suis preneur. (je vais essayer de mettre l'option Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0")

 

Alors c'est que tu as pas assez utilisé fglrxconfig  :Smile:  (a vue de nez, je totalise 30-40 lancement du prog, mais devoir utiliser du dual screen, ça aide  :Smile: )

Si tu regardes xorg.conf, il y a pas mal de commentaires qui sont insérés par fglrxconfig, ya peut être des trucs à creuser (options non référencées par fglrxconfig quand tu le lances)

----------

## kwenspc

déjà fait ça pour l'antialisasin : c'était déjà à no

mais avez vous essayé glxium par exemple? il rame chez vous sur votre ati? (attention : celle avec les ati-drivers)

----------

## El_Goretto

Par pure solidarité, j'ai emergé glaxium et je l'ai essayé, dans un esprit purement scientifique d'analyse du framerate. Bon, 1/2h après, j'ai tout plein d'armes sur mon super vaisseau, et je suis super dèg' de le voir exploser puis... game over.

Bref, c'est avec un affreux doute sur le pourquoi de la situation présente que je me suis rappelé que j'avais un truc à faire sur le forum...  :Smile: 

Pour conclure ça rame pas du tout chez moi, et va vite falloir que je désinstalle ce jeu bouffeur de temps  :Smile: 

```
$ artsdsp glaxium

Depth buffer depth : 24

Stencil buffer will be used for shadows.

Found textures in /usr/share/games/glaxium

Number of texture units               : 8

Found GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 extension, i'll use it.

Glaxium will use anisotropy texture : 8.000000

Opened audio at 22050 Hz 16 bit stereo, 1024 bytes audio buffer

Number of mixing channels : 22

No SDL joystick found...

OpenGL Info : ATI Technologies Inc.

              RADEON 9800 Pro Generic

              1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)
```

PS: je connaissais chromium, opengl aussi mais le vaisseau dirigé à al souris... faut essayer  :Wink: 

--

edit: petit ajout plus technique, des fois que ça puisse aider:

```
# ldd /usr/games/bin/glaxium

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb7fba000)

        libglut.so.3 => /usr/lib/libglut.so.3 (0xb7f82000)

        libXmu.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXmu.so.6 (0xb7f6c000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb7f64000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7e99000)

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0xb7e1d000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7d78000)

        libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 (0xb7d39000)

        libSDL-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 (0xb7cc3000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7c97000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0xb7b7f000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/libm.so.6 (0xb7b5c000)

        libstdc++.so.5 => /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.so.5 (0xb7a9f000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7a8e000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb7a85000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb7a6d000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7a5f000)

        libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXt.so.6 (0xb7a0d000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7a09000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7a00000)

        libvorbisfile.so.3 => /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3 (0xb79f9000)

        libvorbis.so.0 => /usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0 (0xb79d2000)

        libogg.so.0 => /usr/lib/libogg.so.0 (0xb79cd000)

        libsmpeg-0.4.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsmpeg-0.4.so.0 (0xb796d000)

        libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib/libasound.so.2 (0xb78b9000)

        libvga.so.1 => /usr/lib/libvga.so.1 (0xb784d000)

        libaa.so.1 => /usr/lib/libaa.so.1 (0xb7833000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000)

        libslang.so.1 => /usr/lib/libslang.so.1 (0xb77bf000)
```

----------

## kwenspc

ah bah il ets là le problème réccurents : 

à "Opengl info" j'ai "Mesa 3D" etc...et pas de Radeon 9800 qui traine dans le coin   :Crying or Very sad: 

El_Goretto pourrais tu mettre ta section device de ton xorg (celui concernant fglrx) j'ai ptet loupé un truc là.

----------

## kwenspc

je viens de me rendre compte que tu utilsie encore les 8.10.19 alors que moi je suis passé au 8.12.10.

je repasser au 8.10.19 et je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

eh ben non ce n'est pas ça  :Crying or Very sad: 

il continu de m'emm... avec "Mesa 3D etc..."

[edit] voilà ce que me donne le ldd : 

```

# ldd /usr/games/bin/glaxium 

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb7fba000)

        libglut.so.3 => /usr/lib/libglut.so.3 (0xb7f83000)

        libXmu.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXmu.so.6 (0xb7f6e000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 (0xb7f66000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7ea0000)

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0xb7e27000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7dae000)

        libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 (0xb7d71000)

        libSDL-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 (0xb7cf0000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7c86000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7b78000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7b56000)

        libstdc++.so.5 => /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libstdc++.so.5 (0xb7aa1000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7a90000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb7a87000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb7a70000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7a62000)

        libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXt.so.6 (0xb7a13000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7a0f000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7a05000)

        libXxf86vm.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 (0xb7a00000)

        libvorbisfile.so.3 => /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3 (0xb79f9000)

        libvorbis.so.0 => /usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0 (0xb79d1000)

        libogg.so.0 => /usr/lib/libogg.so.0 (0xb79cc000)

        libsmpeg-0.4.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsmpeg-0.4.so.0 (0xb796d000)

        libggi.so.2 => /usr/lib/libggi.so.2 (0xb7961000)

        libgii.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgii.so.0 (0xb795a000)

        libgg.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgg.so.0 (0xb7955000)

        libvga.so.1 => /usr/lib/libvga.so.1 (0xb78ec000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fea000)

```

pas de libslang...bizarre pourant j'ai bien slang d'installé.

le plus "bizarre" dans tout ça c'est que glxinfo et fglrxinfo me donnent les bonnes infos justement c-a-d que je ne suis pas en Mesa 3D mais bien sur une radeon 9800 pro et que j'utilise la version 8.10.19 des ati-drivers

même bfflag 1.x truc me donne les bonnes infos. Mais lautres jeux : non. ils plantent grave   :Confused: 

je ne sais pas par où ni comment régler ce problème de "switch" entre mesa et radeon. C'est troublant qu'un prog dise blanc alors que l'autre dise noir vous ne trouvez pas?

----------

## kwenspc

bon...là ça marche et j'ai...rien fait.

ah si j'ai mis à jour opengl-update  :Confused: 

et là les infos affichées sont bonnes! et les jeux tournent bien.

Bon je test encor avant de crier victoire

----------

## El_Goretto

Cool, c'est bien que ca soit "aussi simple"... C'est toujours bon à savoir que opengl-update peut aussi nous faire des misère, nous, les déjà pas gâtés propiétaires nuxiens d'ATI...  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui c'est étonnant, d'autant plus que je suis sûr que cette config fonctionnait il y a peu.

j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi opengl-update a merdé mais enfin : mon problème est résolu et j'en suis très content!

----------

